

Oracle Falls Most Since 2002 After Missing Profit Estimates - pauldmartin
http://news.businessweek.com/article.asp?documentKey=1376-LWHBTL07SXKX01-27F066MTSA52Q83SLIERD6R151

======
pauldmartin
Given their criminal mismanagement and greed vis-a-vis their acquisition of
Sun, I'm glad to see that their bottom line is at least affected.

